# My last pic



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just thought I would through out my last pic of my big black shark!!!!He was currently pushing the 17 inch mark when i got rid of him!!!!!Let me know what you all think please-thanks for looking everyone!!!


----------



## holdem688 (Mar 4, 2006)

That is a beautiful fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

holdem688 said:


> That is a beautiful fish


Thanks it was hard to see him go-At least i know he went to a good home!!!!!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Love the deep black color.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Love the deep black color.


Thanks-it really made him stand out in my tank!!!!!


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

wow thats a beatiful fish....so sad you had to get rid of him ..sorry


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

kookykay23 said:


> wow thats a beatiful fish....so sad you had to get rid of him ..sorry


Me too-But at least he is getting a new big female as a companion!!!!!!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just thought I would through out my last pic of my big black shark!!!!He was currently pushing the 17 inch mark when i got rid of him!!!!!Let me know what you all think please-thanks for looking everyone!!!


I think it suks that u sold him, thats one damn nice shark right their


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

It is a sweet looking fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Matty125 said:


> It is a sweet looking fish


Nicest one I have seen!!!!!!


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow nice fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> wow nice fish


Thanks


----------



## RGS38 (Aug 25, 2006)

His color is nice man, sorry that you sold him'
I think he will be better of with a companion


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy Hell He Is Huge!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LMAO-thanks for the kind words everyone!!!!I do happen to know that he is now the dominant one in her tank as well!!!


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

Great looking black shark! why did you have to get rid of him?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

labeo said:


> Great looking black shark! why did you have to get rid of him?


Mainly family reasons-Plus i had a bad desiese(sp) break out in my tank,and i kinda got discouraged after that!!!!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Always loved your 125g fish but he was my favourite of yours.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lewis said:


> Always loved your 125g fish but he was my favourite of yours.


I was sad to see em go-but for some reason i miss my orange pike the most so far!!!!!







Thanks for the words Lewis!!!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Looked at your other posts an love your aro to an your JD is a beaut good luck wiv all of them.

Looked at your other posts an love your aro to an your JD is a beaut good luck wiv all of them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lewis said:


> Looked at your other posts an love your aro to an your JD is a beaut good luck wiv all of them.
> 
> Looked at your other posts an love your aro to an your JD is a beaut good luck wiv all of them.


LOL-thanks Lewis-I'm still going to downsize-just dont know what to get rid of next!!!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Keep your knife love them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lewis said:


> Keep your knife love them.


clown knife aro and eel-will not go ne where-Other's are debateable still!!!!!!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Good nice to here what tanks have you got at the moment.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lewis said:


> Good nice to here what tanks have you got at the moment.


2-125 gals
55 gal
40 gal brdr
33 gal long
standard 29 gal
and a couple 20 gal longs still
with one ten gallon

Oh and I am using someone elses 55 gal for awhile too!!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Oh and I am using someone elses 55 gal for awhile too!!!!!


Invading your neighbors tanks huh?









That black shark is a beauty. So velvety looking...








Never had one but always wanted one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> > Oh and I am using someone elses 55 gal for awhile too!!!!!
> 
> 
> Invading your neighbors tanks huh?
> ...


Just taking over crosshairs 55-Either that or i will just feed his redbellies to my fh-It's up to him!!!!









The black shark on another note is getting ready to breed with a slightly smaller female-I may pick up some babies if everything goes right!!!!


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Loads of tanks what fish are in them then.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I just switched them up alittle bit,but this is how they are stocked right now!!!!!
125-10 inch severum and a 5 inch jack dempsey!!
125-24 inch aro,18 inch pacu,24 inch tyre track eel,16 inch chocolate pleco and a 5 inch parrot,8 to 9 inch pimelodus blochi-LOL-I almost forgot my 17 to 18 inch clown knife also
55 gal-8inch albino senegal-5 inch parrot-2 5 to 6 inch common pleco's
40 gal brdr-10 inch jack,5 inch convict,2 5 to 6 inch goldfish,3.5 inch blue johanni,4 inch golden peacock,4 common pleco's of various sizes and 2 chinese algea eaters
33 gal long-6 inch gold
29-horney-my other goldie
2-20 gals-one has another gold in it-other is empty but running still
10 gal-my 3.5 inch black ghost knife and 2 baby bala's(only temp)

and the 55 gal i am using of crosshairs is houseing my 13 inch flowerhorn-Will get an upgrade as soon as possible!!!!!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i cant believe u got rid of him.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> i cant believe u got rid of him.


Unfortunatly it was best-I might get some babies from him pretty soon though!!!!!







It was hard to let that big guy go


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice collection you still getting the 240.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> > Oh and I am using someone elses 55 gal for awhile too!!!!!
> 
> 
> Invading your neighbors tanks huh?:laugh:
> ...


Just taking over crosshairs 55-Either that or i will just feed his redbellies to my fh-It's up to him!!!!









The black shark on another note is getting ready to breed with a slightly smaller female-I may pick up some babies if everything goes right!!!!








[/quote]

I'll tell ya, there's nothing cooler than raising up offspring from a prized fish. My old labidochromis survived Katrina (IN New Orleans for 6 weeks) and is 8 years old. Not too sharp looking today, but his offspring are







Best wishes on getting some younguns!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

acestro said:


> > Oh and I am using someone elses 55 gal for awhile too!!!!!
> 
> 
> Invading your neighbors tanks huh?:laugh:
> ...


Just taking over crosshairs 55-Either that or i will just feed his redbellies to my fh-It's up to him!!!!









The black shark on another note is getting ready to breed with a slightly smaller female-I may pick up some babies if everything goes right!!!!








[/quote]

I'll tell ya, there's nothing cooler than raising up offspring from a prized fish. My old labidochromis survived Katrina (IN New Orleans for 6 weeks) and is 8 years old. Not too sharp looking today, but his offspring are







Best wishes on getting some younguns!
[/quote]

Thanks for the words there acestro!!!!It will be interesting to say the least-I have not seen the female he is now paired with-I have no clue if she is as nice as mine-But hopefully there offspring decides to follow his gene pool instead of hers!!!We will just have to see I guess







Thats kewl your fish made it through something like that-It would deffenitly be a lifer now(for me n e wayz) congrats on the fry as well sir!!!!Where's the pics though!!!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

hmmm... i cant see the pics.. do u know
why?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

werdna said:


> hmmm... i cant see the pics.. do u know
> why?


Server move!!!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

yep/...sux


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

it kinda does suck but id take a better server over an old pic


----------



## retrofit (Mar 31, 2007)

toobad i cant see it


----------

